# Ideas for fixing/replacing concrete porch



## kshondel (Mar 25, 2012)

Recently had my front porch crack. I need some info on what I should do to fix or repair. It looks like this was poured over an existing smaller porch and that no rebar was used. It was poured in 3 sections and it cracked where it joined middle section. What I want to know is first of all, does this need to be replaced ASAP or can it wait till 2013? I am financially not ready to pay $4000 to fix it. Can just the part that sags be replaced for a temporary fix? Would a deck porch even look right on this house? I have friends that tell me to use wood. Also what is the proper way to support the overhanging roof while the old concrete is broken up and taken out? I have had one quote to fix this and it totalled over $4000. I thought about having someone tear the concrete out then doing the porch myself to save on labor. Also I thought about making the new slab 5" thick with a footing and just getting longer collumns. They tell me the old collumns will have to be replaced anyways because the snaps break when they are removed. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. I want to stay with this basic look. I want the big columns. Thanks for any info.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Could you post a few pictures?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea...need pictures. But I have seen wood or composite porches put over top of broken concrete stairs....not sure if that's what you're referring to. Pics will elicit many more responses.


----------



## kshondel (Mar 25, 2012)

Am I doing something wrong? I can see the pics on my screen.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I see the pics. It looks to me like they made the porch bigger. The additional section did not have proper foundation put under it and it sank. Remove defective section. Put in proper foundation and repour.


----------

